# First 30 minutes of the rest of your life



## ZombieBeethoven (Jan 17, 2012)

What will you listen to next? You have a long adventure before you. What will your theme song be?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

On the classical front, probably more baroque music, especially by the lesser-known composers like Lock, Mudge & Hayes. 

But in fact, I'm trying to learn a Scottish fiddle tune, sans dots, so it's Yell Yell by Bonnie Rideout for the next fortnight. 
Appropriately named, given the way I feel.


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

Something new.

15 characters.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm putting off exploring Mahler's 3rd for after my looming deadlines. Meanwhile I'm in the mood for later 20th century orchestral stuff as background for work. Nothing too deep though.


----------

